# I am getting my first baby goat on Monday



## lolalucy (Jun 19, 2010)

We are so excited.  She will be 10 days old when we pick her up on Monday and I have done tons of research to make sure I am prepared but any tips are appreciated.  We will be keeping her in our house with a diaper until we move in a couple months to a place with a huge yard and then we will be buying her a friend.  Here is a link to her picture.  She is the one on the right.

http://springfield.craigslist.org/grd/1798235362.html


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jun 19, 2010)

My advice, whether solicited or no, is to buy them both.  It will be very cruel to separate them.

Goats are herd animals, they need company.

DonnaBelle


----------



## lolalucy (Jun 19, 2010)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> My advice, whether solicited or no, is to buy them both.  It will be very cruel to separate them.
> 
> Goats are herd animals, they need company.
> 
> DonnaBelle


Thanks for the advice.  I have actually been going back and forth on getting them both but the breeder does not wether and I do not want a buck.  I have been reading up on buying the banding tool and wethering myself and I think technically I can do it but am not sure if it comes down to it if I would be able to. I think I will read up today on it and talk with hubby and see if he thinks he can do it.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jun 19, 2010)

lolalucy said:
			
		

> DonnaBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You may can ask around for something who already has the equipment that will do it for you for a small fee.


----------



## lolalucy (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks that is a good idea as well.  I appreciate all tips


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jun 19, 2010)

Yes, you can get the boy wethered when he is about 3 months old, a vet can do it surgically or band him.

I hope you can get them both.

DonnaBelle


----------



## sunnygoats (Jun 19, 2010)

What beautiful babies!!! My 2 cents... Goats are very social and are unhappy if they are alone. Also, the little girl may become so attached to you that she will cry if you leave her even for a short time. Surgical castration by a vet is simple and doesn't take very long. So my vote is... Get Them Both!!!


----------



## mossyStone (Jun 20, 2010)

ohh how cute....    you'll have a very happy baby if you bring them both home at the same time..other wise your little one will cry and get depressed and be very lonely  One is a  sad goatie..2 are happy happy happy!!!!

Mossy Stone Farm


----------



## lolalucy (Jun 20, 2010)

Ty my plan was to have 2 doelings, so to get the one now and then within a month get another one for company, but was looking for a nigerian dwarf for my second goat.  I thought she would be ok for a few weeks without a friend if I kept her in the house since right now she's only as big as a cat lol. You guys have pretty much talked me into getting her brother too.  Thanks for the advice.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 20, 2010)

Get the Nigerian too! Three are more fun than two!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jun 20, 2010)

Karen is a goat instigator and enabler.

DonnaBelle


----------



## lolalucy (Jun 20, 2010)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Get the Nigerian too! Three are more fun than two!


Oh I can tell you are going to be bad for me lol.  My hubby asked is this going to be like my chicken project where I said I only want 4 so we can have enough eggs for ourselves and I ended up with 12. Plus I am wanting one more breed of chickens so am putting 6 eggs in the incubator next week.


----------



## Chirpy (Jun 20, 2010)

I think you should get them both at the same time too... and then get the Nigi later.  

If you chose to band the buckling...   it's really, really easy to do and the tool itself is less than $20.    

Do remember...  if you get both the buckling and the doeling he CAN breed her at 8 weeks of age and she CAN get bred!   If he's not castrated by then you will have to separate them until he is.


----------



## savingdogs (Jun 20, 2010)

We got into goats last fall and looked at some triplets, two doelings and a wether. We offered to buy the two doelings and the owners made a deal that we had to buy the wether as well, as part of getting the doelings. 
We are so happy now we did and understand why they wanted all three to go together. They are a bonded group and love each other dearly. We would not want to have the two girls without their stout and sturdy braver brother. He helps them be normal and happy goats.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jun 20, 2010)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Get the Nigerian too! Three are more fun than two!


Yes, but four are more fun than three...


----------



## lolalucy (Jun 20, 2010)

You guys have talked me into it.  I am getting them both. I called and left a message with the owner.  I do eventually want a nigerian dwarf doeling as well but now I won't have to rush around to find one to keep this one company.


----------



## mossyStone (Jun 20, 2010)

You will just love your new babies so much! I am so glad you are getting them both.... They are just so much fun.......




Mossy Stone Farm


----------



## Henrietta23 (Jun 21, 2010)

Can't wait to see!


----------



## savingdogs (Jun 21, 2010)

I think you will love your goats. We thought we would like them but never imagined that we would ADORE them. And not just the owning goats.....we like these PARTICULAR goats. They have distinct personalities and reactions to things and are so funny to watch....they make me have belly laughs all the time. 

Make sure you erect some sort of play structure for your babies, you will have endless hours of fun watching them scramble and play on anything elevated. I figure it is good practice for them learning to jump onto a milking stanchion eventually! But it makes watching the goats out the window funnier than most comedy TV shows by a longshot.


----------



## lolalucy (Jun 22, 2010)

Omg I didn't get them I had told her I would be there Monday at 1pm to pick them up and she agreed. I called when we were an hour away from her house and no answer,,left messages and still no call back,  stayed around her town for about 3 hours waiting on a callback which never came.  Finally about 4pm we had to drive home since it was 3 hours away.  I still haven't heard from her.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jun 22, 2010)

It is unbelievable to me that people can be so rude.

Unforgivable behavior.  

DonnaBelle


----------



## savingdogs (Jun 22, 2010)

AWWWWWW............I'm so dissapointed for you.

I'd be willing to bet it is one of two things.....

Family emergency and you'll get the story later.

She sold them to someone else and is embarassed to tell you.

If it is something like the first one, let's hope you will be getting your goats soon. If not, you can always get a pair of Nigis like you were interested in anyways. Just now you know you should get a little group together......they are truly herd animals and love their littermates especially, at least ours do.


----------



## lolalucy (Jun 22, 2010)

I agree    I have found someone who has 3 nigerian dwarf does expecting in August and am now on the waiting list for 2 does.  So I reckon I will patiently wait until then.  At least it will give me more time to learn what to expect.  I am trying to tell myself it is a good thing so I will stop being so devastated about not getting those as they are so cute.


----------



## glenolam (Jun 22, 2010)

If it's any consolation, most - if not all - goats are cute in their own way!  So if you end up waiting until August, you'll still be as pleased as if you got them on Monday.

Not to wish anything bad on the seller's family or friends, but I do hope they have a valid excuse.  Especially if they knew you were coming from that far away!


----------



## lolalucy (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## mossyStone (Jun 22, 2010)

I am soooo very sorry, this person has done this to you... Very uncalled for....... RUDE, shame on them!!!! One thing i believe is Karma will come back to haunt , and they will see.....

Hugs


Mossy Stone Farm


----------



## phoenixmama (Jun 23, 2010)

That's terrible!  There better have been a good excuse, otherwise how incredibly rude!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jun 23, 2010)

That is very bad.  Here is a positive thought.  Good things come to those who wait.

Here is hoping the goats you finally get will be the best ever.


----------



## lolalucy (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks guys I am sure when I do get one it will be the one I am meant to have


----------

